# willis brazolot & co



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

anybody on here heard of this company
or even used them
any good or bad points
we have had a conversation about using them
my job is not on the list and need a job offer
these people say they can help

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> anybody on here heard of this company
> or even used them
> any good or bad points
> we have had a conversation about using them
> ...


I have read many posts about immigration consultants and I would say, for the most part, they are not to be recommended. 
What do you do for a living? If your occupation is not on the list, what is it they can do for you? If not on the list it means Canada has no urgent need for these occupations and can fund from within.
The first thing you'll have to do at the initial interview is give them a substantial deposit, probably in the $3,000 range. In effect all they do for you is complete the application forms from information supplied for you. 
They will keep coming back to you for more money. 
Personally I would not deal with any immigration consultants.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't think it's different for Scottish people, so I tell you: a lot of Belgians and Dutch people were in the process of Federal Skilled Worker visum through a job offer, but a lot of them are refused! It's already that bad that the biggest immigration consultant of the Netherlands + Belgium had deceided has deceided to stop the applications that need a job offer...
So think before you give your monney to them! Do they with on a "no cure nog pay"?


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm with Willis and Brazolot and Co I paid £5.5K in late 2006. It's now Jan 2010 and I am in possession of my permanent residency card but I've not made the big move yet (hopefully it will be 2 - 3 months). Yes I've paid a lot of money but I have to say WBC have been helpful. I definitely haven't had value for money but they have been there to help me through. 

Unfortunately for me, my profession isn't on 'the list' therefore I've had to wait many, many months for my application to be processed. WBC haven't sped the process up at all (as far as I can see) but what they provide is piece of mind. A good friend of mine decided not to use immigration consulants and her application was rejected for an administrative error on the application form.

I'm not advocating spending a small fortune (as I did) on consultants but all I can say is the whole process is long and complex and it is comforting to have someone to ask for advice; WBC are definitely not cheap and they haven't got me to Canada any quicker than if I'd not used them. 

I hope this helps a little


----------

